# Quick comparison, 1Gbps, 2.5Gbps, 5Gbps, 10Gbps Ethernet



## TheLostSwede (Aug 10, 2019)

Note that this test is limited by the fact that the target is a mechanical hard drive, even if it's a NAS drive. The NAS also has an Aquantia 10Gbps card in it.
This is obviously not a thorough test, but I wanted to see how the Realtek 2.5Gbps chip performed.
Take this for what it is, a quick test and nothing more/less.
I'm actually surprised at how decent Realtek's 2.5Gbps chip is. I guess they've stepped up their game quite a bit.

Intel 1Gbps






Realtek 2.5Gbps





Aquantia @ 2.5Gbps (limited to 2.5Gbps in the driver settings)





Aquantia @ 5Gbps (limited to 5Gbps in the driver settings)





Aquantia @ 10Gbps


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 10, 2019)

I just know a dedicated lan card helps if you need more speed than 100/1000 solutions lol. Also it's theorhetic speeds...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 10, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I just know a dedicated lan card helps if you need more speed than 100/1000 solutions lol. Also it's theorhetic speeds...



Why is it theoretic? Yes, there's some slight overheads due to how the protocols on top of Ethernet works, but on Gigabit you should be able to hit 980Mbps or more on a modern PC.
And why would a dedicated card help vs. integrated on the motherboard? It might've made a difference back in the day, but no so any more.

This is just a quick and dirty benchmark that gives people an idea what they can expect in terms of performance from a hard drive based NAS.
This is obviously not the maximum performance you can get.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 10, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Why is it theoretic? Yes, there's some slight overheads due to how the protocols on top of Ethernet works, but on Gigabit you should be able to hit 980Mbps or more on a modern PC.
> And why would a dedicated card help vs. integrated on the motherboard? It might've made a difference back in the day, but no so any more.
> 
> This is just a quick and dirty benchmark that gives people an idea what they can expect in terms of performance from a hard drive based NAS.
> This is obviously not the maximum performance you can get.



Resistance


----------



## Andru123 (Jan 5, 2023)

TheLostSwede said:


> I'm actually surprised at how decent Realtek's 2.5Gbps chip is. I guess they've stepped up their game quite a bit.
> Intel 1Gbps
> Realtek 2.5Gbps


Any chance you also measured CPU/power consumption? Realtek problem was that it used too much CPU during network traffic handling.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 5, 2023)

Andru123 said:


> Any chance you also measured CPU/power consumption? Realtek problem was that it used too much CPU during network traffic handling.


This thread is almost four years old....


----------



## mechtech (Jan 6, 2023)

Not anymore


----------

